# Story time.



## Andy808 (Jan 22, 2013)

As we are all so bored with the lack of golf we can have a story we are all involved in to cheer us up.

Add *one* word at a time.

I'll get it started.

Once upon a time


----------



## Fader (Jan 22, 2013)

Long



Edit: see where I'm going with that word! But this thread could take a while to build could be interesting though see how far we get before it goes askew and needs mod'ing


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			As we are all so bored with the lack of golf we can have a story we are all involved in to cheer us up.

Add *one* word at a time.

I'll get it started.

Once upon a time
		
Click to expand...

Thats three.  opps!!


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats three.  opps!!
		
Click to expand...

(It's four.............ssssssshhhhhhh)

*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2013)

Time


----------



## user2009 (Jan 22, 2013)

machine


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 22, 2013)

Copy and paste then add your word it's easier to read.

Once upon a time, long


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 

ago


----------



## Iaing (Jan 22, 2013)

Once upon a time, long, long


----------



## Iaing (Jan 22, 2013)

This is going well! :whoo:


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 22, 2013)

If someone beats you to it then change your word. It does work and is fun when it gets going. on another forum (not golf related) we had one going for months and it ended up really good. I would have thought a bunch of intelegent golfers would get to grips with it quiet quickly.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 22, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 

ago, when


----------



## Fader (Jan 22, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 

ago, when Apaches


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 

ago, when Apaches picked


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 
ago, when Apaches picked

their


----------



## CMAC (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 
ago, when Apaches picked their

long


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 
ago, when Apaches picked their long

biscuits


----------



## CMAC (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 
ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits

out


----------



## Fader (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long 
ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits

out of


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils *they*


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered


----------



## JPH (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time , when Apaches picked their long biscuits from felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered *large*


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 23, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered
		
Click to expand...

Homer


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered homer had


----------



## JPH (Jan 23, 2013)

Some large homer


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows


----------



## Fader (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout.   Police


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because


----------



## JPH (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large planet


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another Indian


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another Indian planet orbited


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another _large Indian planet_


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large Indian planet orbited


*my bad, trying to be too clever!


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large Indian planet orbited in


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large Indian planet orbited in synchronised


----------



## CMAC (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with


----------



## CMAC (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Re: Story time.
Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.
Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA


----------



## golfdub (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they  are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised  unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within


----------



## drawboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife until


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they  are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised  unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they  are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised  unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno  because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in  synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was  rife within the football association. 						
Simultaneous​


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. "why?"


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. "why?" Thought


----------



## Scouser (Jan 23, 2013)

Slime said:



Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno  because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in  synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was  rife within the football association. 						
Simultaneous  espionage​

Click to expand...

was


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some  arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised  forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno  because they  are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in   synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was   rife within the football association. 						
Simultaneous espionage occurred


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until Hazardous


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions


----------



## Fader (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until emissions from


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London discombobbulated


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London discombobbulated blobby


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London discombobbulated blobby referee


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they  are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised  unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the  football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while


----------



## Bucket92 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating

Rat


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they  are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised  unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the  football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions  from London dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno because they are Mizunophobic.Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred ballboy-wise until hazardous emissions from London dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they  are Mizunophobic. Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised  unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the  football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent


----------



## Bucket92 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic. Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots


----------



## CMAC (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic. Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association. 
Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic. 

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's. 

But


----------



## Scouser (Jan 24, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic. 

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's. 

But
		
Click to expand...

stranger


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic. 

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's. 

But stranger things


----------



## CMAC (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic. 

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's. 

But stranger things were


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic. 

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's. 

But stranger things were bubbling


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

This is better than William Burroughs and James Joyce put together


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out   of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some  arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised   forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because   they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with   Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football   association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions   from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating   humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out   of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some  arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised   forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because   they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with   Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football   association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions   from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating   humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out    of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some   arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised    forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because    they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with    Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football    association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions    from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating    humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade   custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly   swelled, exploding sweet gunge


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across someone's


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

 Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

 Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

 But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

 Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

 Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

 But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully Brendy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully, Brendy  unzipped


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag             (phew,liberal use of a hyphen)


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag, revealing


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.

Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.

Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.

But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.

Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy,




Sooty fans, don't let me down.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry, just popped in to say, well done the Sooty Massif! Keeping it real since 1960 something.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy


----------



## Fader (Jan 25, 2013)

Re: Story time.
Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding


----------



## Fader (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2013)

Fader said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into
		
Click to expand...

wet


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bakini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo looking


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo looking furtively


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo looking furtively between


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo.  Looking furtively between Homer's


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out   of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some  arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised   forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because   they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with   Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football   association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions   from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating   humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade   custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly   swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey   looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy   polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo.  Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred


----------



## Fader (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred virgins


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred virgins committed


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

 Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

 Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable carnage


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

 Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

 Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities


----------



## Fader (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple


----------



## Fader (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly,


----------



## Bucket92 (Jan 26, 2013)

Re: Story time.
Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 26, 2013)

Re: Story time.
Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopias


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, scaring


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with  multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's  campaign to sacrifice


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with  multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's  campaign to sacrifice mods trousers​


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with  multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.   Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's  campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after​


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with  multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's  campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with  multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's  campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs.

Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish Chip-Shops.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 26, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish Chip-Shops. Haggis


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish Chip-Shops. Haggis isn't​


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis 						spewed​


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis 						spewed wildly


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

 Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

 Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray 						Mints​


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

 Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers. 

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray Mints Millions


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray Mints Millions when


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when 						beating​


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to​


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 27, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long  biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer  had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women  ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno,  because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's 						​


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 28, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's​


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 28, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically the


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and


----------



## JPH (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and  spots


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant​


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus-sized


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings,


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings, inside


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings.  inside information


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings. inside information, left


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings. inside information left investigators


----------



## drawboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings. inside information left investigators dumbfounded


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings. inside information left investigators dumbfounded as


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings. inside information left investigators dumbfounded as inspector


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings. inside information left investigators dumbfounded as inspector Fish


----------



## Scouser (Jan 30, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA, specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize Hippopotamus droppings. inside information left investigators dumbfounded as inspector Fish swallowed
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and  specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus  droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as  inspector Fish swallowed *Liverbirdie's*


----------



## Scouser (Jan 30, 2013)

Slime said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and  specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus  droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as  inspector Fish swallowed [COLORLiverbirdie's ball
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out   of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some  arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised   forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because   they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with   Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football   association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions   from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating   humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade   custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly   swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey   looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy   polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking   furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins   committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple   rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser   legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed   wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy   Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and   specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus   droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as   inspector Fish swallowed *Liverbirdie's* ball bag


----------



## Scouser (Jan 30, 2013)

Slime said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out   of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some  arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised   forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because   they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with   Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football   association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions   from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating   humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade   custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly   swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey   looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy   polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking   furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins   committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple   rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser   legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed   wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy   Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and   specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus   droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as   inspector Fish swallowed *Liverbirdie's* ball bag, spitting
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2013)

Slime said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as inspector Fish swallowed Liverbirdie's ball bag, spitting peanuts
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Jan 30, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:





Slime said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as inspector Fish swallowed Liverbirdie's ball bag, spitting peanuts.. Squirrels
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and  specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus  droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as  inspector Fish swallowed Liverbirdie's ball bag, spitting peanuts.. squirrels' favourite


----------



## Scouser (Jan 30, 2013)

Slime said:



			Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and  specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus  droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as  inspector Fish swallowed Liverbirdie's ball bag, spitting peanuts.. squirrels' favourite past-time
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 31, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and  specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus  droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as  inspector Fish swallowed Liverbirdie's ball bag.

 Spitting peanuts, Squirrel's favourite past-time pursuit


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2013)

Once upon a time, long ago, when Apaches picked their long biscuits out  of Felicity's bushy nostrils they discovered large homer had some arrows  wedged inside Smiffy's massive hideout. Police women ostracised  forumers' spelling anomalies because moderators hate Mizuno, because  they are Mizunophobic.


Meanwhile, another large planet orbited in synchronised unison with  Uranus. NASA discovered hermaphroditism was rife within the football  association.


Simultaneous espionage occurred, ballboy-wise, until hazardous emissions  from London's dis-combobulated, blobby referee combusted while eating  humungus numbers of adolescent scots genius's.


But stranger things were bubbling in GM-Towers underbelly. Taylormade  custom-fit tam-o-shanters chaffed and sore genitalia embarrassingly  swelled, exploding sweet gunge across Bridlington harbour ice-creams.


Shamefully, Brendy unzipped Homer's heaving golf-bag revealing a vokey  looky-likey eBay thingamegiggy Chinese wee-easy,peasy, lemon squeezy  polka-dot bikini.

Smiffy felt his unorthodox Ping sliding into wet mushy goo. Looking  furtively between Homer's knobbly marrow thighs. Undeterred, virgins  committed unimaginable atrocities to themselves with multiple  rocketballz pitchrepairers.

Alarmingly, Tiger leads Ethiopia's campaign to sacrifice mods trouser  legs after lunch excursions to Machrihanish chip shops. Haggis spewed  wildly, Murray mints millions when beating Slime to a pulp outside Paddy  Power's daughter's Auntie's Bridge Club.

Ironically, the moderators changed tactics leaving fingerprints, DNA and  specks and spots of elephant saliva all over lifesize hippopotamus  droppings. Inside information left investigators dumbfounded as  inspector Fish swallowed Liverbirdie's ball bag.

 Spitting peanuts, Squirrel's favourite past-time pursuit, dogging,


----------

